# How about a furry macro video game?



## belmont61 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just an idea an I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
But wouldn't be cool if people into the macrophilia work together to make a video game or atleast flash game protaining to anything macro related in it while on a rampage though cities?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla_video_games


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Ima gonna let you finish Belmont61, but godzilla had some games you'd like

Also if furries work together on any game together it should be a mmo(not W.O.W.) that actually works


----------



## Jelly (Dec 31, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Ima gonna let you finish Belmont61, but godzilla had some games you'd like
> 
> Also if furries work together on any game together it should be a mmo(not W.O.W.) that actually works



secondhand lands


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> secondhand lands


I might just try it


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Dec 31, 2009)

what would be cool is like a call of duty or halo but remade with furries instead of people... that would rock


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> what would be cool is like a call of duty or halo but remade with furries instead of people... that would rock


meh, it could work if the weapons were more cartoony and less realistic like ratchet and clank weapons


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 31, 2009)

The Rampage games?  Those were fun.  Nothing like smashing buildings, eating people, and causing general havoc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampage_(arcade_game)

This game.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

Wolf Scout Sniper said:


> what would be cool is like a call of duty or halo but remade with furries instead of people... that would rock


Only if you get to kill them.

"Yiff me! Yiff me! *BOOM*"


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Only if you get to kill them.
> 
> "Yiff me! Yiff me! *BOOM*"



Yeah, a game where you rampage through killing furries seems more likely than a game where you are a furry killing other people...


Though both would be fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

You know I just thought of something why not have a game where you can submit new character and areas, you know the .3ds and that files, then reviewed by the owners and if it's good enough put it in the game?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> No.


Well then how are we ever gonna get a decent mmo with how little money they would have?


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The Rampage games?  Those were fun.  Nothing like smashing buildings, eating people, and causing general havoc.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampage_(arcade_game)
> 
> This game.



^


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> No.



=D What he said.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 1, 2010)

There is a series call Deer Avenger. Where youâ€™re a Deer going around shooting hunters (I have number 4 itâ€™s fun to play)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deer_Avenger_(series)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well then how are we ever gonna get a decent mmo with how little money they would have?



We aren't.  It's a stupid thing to center an MMO around anyway.  Furfags = niche market.  Niche market = fewer paying subscribers.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Only if you get to kill them.
> 
> "Yiff me! Yiff me! *BOOM*"


 
I can imagine you screaming at the TV, to this game, pretending that you're really killing furfags...

I'd imagine that this would make you happy.


----------



## Faeldrake (Jan 1, 2010)

I've imagined making a furry game quite a few times. Main problem being that my artistical abilities rival that of a 4 year old. I can programm, I can think of a story, but you can only get so far without music, sound, models, textures and levels.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

shouldn't this belong in three fags left?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> I can imagine you screaming at the TV, to this game, pretending that you're really killing furfags...
> 
> I'd imagine that this would make you happy.



Who wouldn't love that?

Seems to me a game where you get to kill furfags would attract a much broader audience than a game where you have to play as one :V .


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh come on, you know how many games people posted online that don't feature furry characters 100s. They range from RPGs to FPS, and I am talking about non commercial games. In fact very few even ask for a donation. I say why not, I would love to see a real furry game of some sorts.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 1, 2010)

What would be cool is a furry game not based off a fetish.


----------



## Zhael (Jan 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This game.


The game.
Lost.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

I loved the Rampage games. Especially playing as the lizard-dude. And then it was hilarious when you "died", because you shrunk down to a naked human and skittered off the screen. Fun times.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I loved the Rampage games. Especially playing as the lizard-dude. And then it was hilarious when you "died", because you shrunk down to a naked human and skittered off the screen. Fun times.



I just loved the SOUND of eating people in that game.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I just loved the SOUND of eating people in that game.


Yes, that was amazing. Just a satisfying CRUNCH. 


Not like I'm into vore or anything. Yeah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What would be cool is a furry game not based off a fetish.


Seconded


yiffytimesnews said:


> I say why not, I would love to see a real furry game of some sorts.


The only way we'll ever get a mmo is if instead of how like most games are developed by a company, we'd have to develop it as a group.
Where you would upload a .3ds of like a box, someone would make a tree, etc etc etc and make everything together.
The people in charge of the game would essentially fix up the objects/characters etc and put them in the game.
Basically there would be a list of things needed to be made for the game, you would sign up for the website, if you're a novice or you can't do something complex you would be given something simple to do, like make a book or something that way you wouldn't waste everyone's time trying to make something incredible and spend three years doing it.
The people who would actually run it wouldn't have to spend all that money developing it, just put it in place for the game, also come up with the game dynamics, they could even bring in a story writer in the fandom to come up with a good story.
Sounds silly I know, but it would be incredibly cheap compared to the cost of most games.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

STOMPAN ON BUILDINGS
CRUSHAN CIVILIANS

Announcing it's a fetish =/= good sales pitch
The only macro art I've ever liked was a giant ottsel (Daxter) in a city I saw long time ago.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 1, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> STOMPAN ON BUILDINGS
> CRUSHAN CIVILIANS



oh yeah
king of the monsters


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 1, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> oh yeah
> king of the monsters



LOVAN A HUMAN WOMAN


----------



## Faeldrake (Jan 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seconded
> 
> The only way we'll ever get a mmo is if instead of how like most games are developed by a company, we'd have to develop it as a group.
> Where you would upload a .3ds of like a box, someone would make a tree, etc etc etc and make everything together.
> ...


I think you call that Second Life. believe it or not, I've tried something similar not long ago, was supposed to become a kinda WoW remake. We had a huge team ~50 talented people, well mostly talented. their was about 1 guy that could code, and he droped out. ~40 said they could model, you think I ever got that goddamn duck model? The programming was hilarious, we were using the WoW engine. (Giving me a lot of temple rubbing.) Ya, they never even concived using an engine like OGRE or Frost or even a closed source one like Valve's Source. Nop, never thought of that, evenso I suggested it around 4880 times. So ya, after 3 weeks of 'Oh this is going to be great and thank YOU for helping us!' and never anything happening except two pages of concept, I quit. the site went offline about a month later.

I know this isn't the same, but what I'm trying to say here that making a game, expecially a reasonably good one, even for OS standards, isn't a trivial task. It's not only having a team, it's also about managing the team and finding out who really gets something done. Every team with more than around 10 people is unrealistic, unless they're all paid employes or you have a reliable way of managin them all. If you wanna try, I'm in, I love making games for the sake of the fun.


Greez,
(The) Faeldrake


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

Faeldrake said:


> I think you call that Second Life. believe it or not, I've tried something similar not long ago, was supposed to become a kinda WoW remake. We had a huge team ~50 talented people, well mostly talented. their was about 1 guy that could code, and he droped out. ~40 said they could model, you think I ever got that goddamn duck model? The programming was hilarious, we were using the WoW engine. (Giving me a lot of temple rubbing.) Ya, they never even concived using an engine like OGRE or Frost or even a closed source one like Valve's Source. Nop, never thought of that, evenso I suggested it around 4880 times. So ya, after 3 weeks of 'Oh this is going to be great and thank YOU for helping us!' and never anything happening except two pages of concept, I quit. the site went offline about a month later.
> 
> I know this isn't the same, but what I'm trying to say here that making a game, expecially a reasonably good one, even for OS standards, isn't a trivial task. It's not only having a team, it's also about managing the team and finding out who really gets something done. Every team with more than around 10 people is unrealistic, unless they're all paid employes or you have a reliable way of managin them all. If you wanna try, I'm in, I love making games for the sake of the fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, well there goes that pipe dream


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What would be cool is a furry game not based off a fetish.



Furry is a fetish Jashwa :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Furry is a fetish Jashwa :V .


We can't say it, otherwise everyone will make a mad dash towards the exit.


Atleast there's not as much porn as there is in anime.(you gotta admit that atleast)
Don't believe me?  Watch "when they cry" or "Higurashi no naki kori(I think that's it)" they drew breast on a freaking 6 year old!


----------



## Faeldrake (Jan 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We can't say it, otherwise everyone will make a mad dash towards the exit.



Except we're in Japan. 

And go take a look at an anime called Kanokon. No shit, it's rated PG-13 and is a totall porn. I'm movin' to Japan :T


----------



## belmont61 (Jan 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ima gonna let you finish Belmont61, but godzilla had some games you'd like
> 
> Also if furries work together on any game together it should be a mmo(not W.O.W.) that actually works



Well I thought the best thing would be something kinda like furcadia but more than just plain role play an walking around with characters it would be cool to have an mmo or something that pretained to everyone in the furryfandom


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

belmont61 said:


> Well I thought the best thing would be something kinda like furcadia but more than just plain role play an walking around with characters it would be cool to have an mmo or something that pretained to everyone in the furryfandom


Problem is it could never be free, you would have to have a subscription, because that much bandwidth for free? are you mad?


You know that does offer another option, have the initial game made by yourself and people that will help use part of the profit from the subscriptions to make the game better along the way.


----------

